# FURI HQ2200 CLASS 'A' AUCTION MINE



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

THIS IS MINE ON EBAY

FURI HQ2200 made in USA high current class A series | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

last day


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

dragonrage said:


> Good luck but that's not Class A... Class A amps are < 25% efficient and put off tons of heat... If you want to see a Class A amp (for home audio): Pass Laboratories
> 
> Getting kinda tired of seeing people talk about Class A in cars...


Thanks for the dump

I never said it was "class A" amp. 

Everyone here knows it's not class A. The amp itself has the words "class 'A' series " on the amp but we know it's just marketing 

Yes it's inthe title but I didn't mention it anywhere in the specs detail or auction. 

It's the class A series, not class "a" topology. I guess I should have put series in the title so it wouldn't bother you. 

If that bugs you that much then you need to take a break.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry about that... My wording was douchebaggy, you're right.


----------

